
Ask HN: What math background do I need to understand FP languages? - non-entity
Languages (and users of languages) like Haskell, OCaml, Adga, Idris, etc. seem to be at least somewhat based on a lot of CS and mathematical concepts. The way people talk about and evangelize these languages makes it seem like that backing theory is necessarily to use and understand the languages.<p>What all CS and math subjects should do you need to know to take full advantages of FP languages like this? What background do you need to approach <i>those</i> subjects?
======
mimixco
I'd say go to the source and read John Backus's original paper[0] on
functional programming. Yes, there's some math in it so you could read up on
that but the narrative text itself is enough to convey the important concepts
of FP.

[0]
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/359576.359579](https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/359576.359579)

